# Which internal gear hubs should I research?



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone put together a chart showing all of the internal gear hub offerings and their features/pros/cons/cost/ratios/interface requirements/etc...? I assume not since there's no sticky for it in this forum.

I currently run 32/22 up front and 11-34 on the rear. I can get by with just using the 32 up front and all of the rear gears on the back most rides. When I go on really long rides or out of town where the hills are steeper I need the 22 up front. 

I'm considering going with an internal gear hub. What are the top 3 choices for XC/AM riding? I'll research those.

Thanks in advance,
Tony


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

In order of percieved performance, funcion and capabilties -

Rohloff
Alfine 11/8
Nuvinci N360

I have the Rohloff and both Alfines not tried the Nuvinci but have heard good things.
If cost is not an issue the Rohloff is the no brainer choice.
I really like the possibilities of the pinion 18 options frames, could be the almost perfect solution but very new and again quite costly but about the same as a high end frame and Rohloff combination.


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll check those out. Thank you for the info. 

It would be nice to see a chart listing all the relevant info for each type as a sticky. 

Thanks again!


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Try here


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks -jes! Perfect. If I turn this into a table do you think the mod would post it as a sticky?


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

I supsect there lots of stuff hidden within the mtbr IGH forum as well, it would be good to have the techical stuff summarised in a nice format ......... go for it.

They may, not sure of the process would be, but asking nicely is a good start


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

-jes said:


> Try here


The conclusions are a little dated with respect to the SRAM 9 speed vs the Alfine 8. SRAM 9 speed sucks so bad they pulled it from the market.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

tshulthise said:


> ...I currently run 32/22 up front and 11-34 on the rear. I can get by with just using the 32 up front and all of the rear gears on the back most rides...


If you can live with a 1x11/34 cassette, then an Alfine 8 can give the same spread/range. Very robust, less than $350 for the kit.


----------



## roll_off (May 5, 2012)

-jes said:


> Nuvinci but have heard good things.
> .


It is not bad, shifts very smooth even with force on the pedals.
But it is pretty heavy und has just 360%. With two chainrings the total gear ratio is acceptable.
ro


----------

